# The Positive Side of Insulin and  Bodybuilders



## Eric Smith (Nov 15, 2021)

When use wisely doing bulking, increase Cals and pushing protein and nutrients into the muscle.  It can save your pancreas from burning out.

A.  MOST IMPORTANT CONSULT A DOCTOR. 
B.  TALK TO SOMEONE WHO USES IT FOR SAME INTEREST YOU HAVE.
C.  CHECK YOU BLOODSUGAR BY FINGER STICK AFTER EACH MEAL FOR 2-3 DAYS.  EACH AS YOU WOULD NORMALY.  YOU WANT TO GET YOUR BASELINES WITH AND WITH MEALS AND FASTING.
D.  BEFORE YOU START GET CANDY, QUICK SUGARS.
E.  CHECK SUGAR IN 15 MINS, IF TOO LOW; (69-70) OR LESS  EAT THAT CANDY.  (REMBER YOUR BASELINE) BEFORE TAKING INSULIN. 
4.. YOU SOULD CONTACT TRUSTED DOCTOR.  DISCUSS CARBS YOU INGESTED
IMPORTANT SWEATING, NERVIOUSNESS, BLURRED VISION.  EAT THAT CANDY BAR ECT.  YOU MOST LIKELY NEED TO INCREASE CARBS OR LOWER INSULIN. 

PLEASE THINK BEFORE YOU ATTEMPT.  THE BIGGEST ISSUES IS BLOOD SUGAR GOING TOO LOW.  BUT AS A NEWBIE 1-2 IU'S TO START.  Insulin will make you want to eat.

NOT A doctor just sharing my past bodybuilding rodeo.  ENTERTAIMENT PURPOSES ONLY.  ALL THIS INFO IS FROM WWW.

To get swole you must increase your carbs. once you dial in the units you will need per meal.  You are on your way to veins and Pro like physique


1. 
What does insulin do to a bodybuilder?
If a bodybuilder injects more insulin it provides the muscle cells with an abundance of nutrients helping bodybuilders get massive. Using insulin can give a bodybuilder bigger pumps and increase muscle mass. There are three kinds of insulin commonly used by bodybuilders, some are slow acting, others are fast acting.

2. 
How is insulin like the building block of muscle?
(That is, if the pancreas is working properly). Yet unlike the proteins that are the physical building blocks of muscle, this is a functional protein, much like growth hormone. Like all other proteins, insulin is a chain of amino acids strung together.


3.  How insulin works​Insulin is released from the beta cells in your pancreas in response to rising glucose in your bloodstream. After you eat a meal, any carbohydrates you’ve eaten are broken down into glucose and passed into the bloodstream. The pancreas detects this rise in blood glucose and starts to secrete insulin.

Insulin works by improving the uptake of glucose from the blood across cell membranes and into the cells of the body, and so takes glucose out of the bloodstream. Once in the cells, the glucose is used as the energy to fuel the cells doing their different jobs or is stored in the liver or muscle cells as glycogen. This results in the glucose level of the blood dropping, which then triggers the pancreas to switch off the release of insulin.
The problem in people with diabetes is that either they don’t produce enough insulin, or the insulin they do produce doesn’t work properly, or their cells don’t respond properly to insulin. The net result is that glucose isn’t cleared from their bloodstream and they have high blood glucose levels which the body tries to clear by various compensatory methods, such as increased urination.


4.  How glucagon works​Glucagon has an opposite (antagonistic) effect to insulin. When your blood glucose level falls, for example during exercise when your muscles are using glucose for fuel, your pancreas detects the drop in blood glucose. This prompts the pancreas to slow down the secretion of insulin, but increase the output of glucagon.

The role of glucagon is to break down glycogen (the stored form of glucose) in the liver. Then the liver releases glucose into the bloodstream. This results in a rise in the blood glucose level to bring it back to a healthy level, which in turn signals the pancreas to switch off glucagon release.

The control of blood glucose levels operates by what is known as a negative feedback mechanism. Here is a summary of the 2 control loops.


5.  When the blood glucose level goes up​
Blood sugar (glucose) rises;
The pancreas detects the rise;
The pancreas pumps out insulin into the blood;
Insulin helps the uptake of glucose into muscles and other cells;
This causes the blood glucose level to fall to its normal set point; and
The pancreas detects the fall and switches off insulin production.
 
6.  When the blood glucose level goes down​
Blood sugar (glucose) drops;
The pancreas detects the drop in blood sugar;
The pancreas switches on the output of glucagon into the blood;
Glucagon signals the liver to break down glycogen into glucose;
The liver releases glucose into the bloodstream;
Blood glucose goes up to its normal set point; and
The pancreas detects the rise in blood sugar and switches off glucagon release.
7.  What kind of insulin do you take to gain muscle?
Generally, most bodybuilders take insulin with a fat burner or thyroid hormones such as t3-Cytomel, as well as anabolic steroids and sometimes even HGH and IGF, for reasons explained previously. All this decreases the probability of fat storage, and greatly increases the amount of muscle that will be gained.


8.  What are the effects of insulin on muscle?
One such effect is its ability to help with muscle protein synthesis, the process through which the body builds muscle. A 2006 study in 19 healthy young adults concluded that, when people received intermediate doses of insulin, they had a boost in muscle protein synthesis and a decrease in muscle protein breakdown ( 3 ).


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 23, 2021)

Enjoy becoming diabetic and not even making money out of it.

Very insightful post... Not.
Where are the risk associated to it? Hypoglycemia is just the simplest most dangerous but easily taken care off... All those other? Just benefit: get swole pro muscle mass! Yeah baby! Light weight baby!

Yeah let's focus on the positive side and not talk about all those dreadful side effect of insulin use.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

@Samp3i  kick back my nig


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 23, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Enjoy becoming diabetic and not even making money out of it.
> 
> Very insightful post... Not.
> Where are the risk associated to it? Hypoglycemia is just the simplest most dangerous but easily taken care off... All those other? Just benefit: get swole pro muscle mass! Yeah baby! Light weight baby!
> ...


How are you, Samp3i? How are things across the Pond? You probably already know but the member that you quoted is a "special" member. He is a guy who made his bones some time ago and is backed by the owner of ugbb, mugzy. He is here because of what he brings to the board.
You and I spent a lot of time at meso which really is always going to be filled with Noobs. Brand new guys who are registering on their very first board.

I remember the first board I registered on was Anabolex back in 1998 or thereabouts. Seems like it was just last week. Bullshit! Who am I kidding? I've been through the wringer and I'm fortunate to be alive and kicking as well as damn lucky to be enjoying my 2 young granddaughters. I believe I'm in reasonably good health. While I don't compete in organized bb'ing, I nevertheless choose to incorporate insulin into my steady diet of AAS, Serostim, and thyroid.
While you and others may consider my approach to this hobby reckless or just plain dumb, I'm enjoying myself and feel, for some reason, that I'm making up for lost time.

I don't drink alcohol or use recreational drugs. I never have. I can't understand how guys wanting to build their bodies up are working against that goal with narcotics and booze? I've tried most things at some point when I was younger. They gave me anxiety issues where there wasn't one previously. I found myself checking my watch every few minutes counting down to the time when I believed whatever it was I took would be leaving my body. I don't enjoy feeling out of control. I like to be present and in control.

Whether you like it or not, in order to have a chance at making a career in competitive bb'ing insulin is going to be part of it. It just is. Most guys that I know and have spoken to have not only accepted this, they've embraced it. High doses of Pharm grade GH and slin will take a guy who has only dabbled with low doses of generic GH without slin to the next level.

Of course there's a lot more to it. You could list off several. Our friend Eric is speaking from the perspective of either an up and coming amateur or as possibly a prep coach who has a lot of past experience with these drugs and is passing on what he's learned with others who have the same interests.

I've watched a close friend of mine make his way through a couple of NPC shows. His last was 3 years ago. He placed top 3 in his division. He took the last couple of years to grow. Before we met he had an impressive physique. He had only used generic GH and used it in what he would now call LOW doses.

We speak daily. A few years ago we worked out a way he could use as much USA Pharm grade GH as he saw fit to go as far as he possibly could. The goal, of course, is a Pro Card. Will he get it? I can't say. What I can say is that if he doesn't it won't be for lack of commitment and hard work. We had him @ 12iu's/ed of Serostim along with thyroid, Lantus, and countless vials of gear.

A couple of months ago he woke up and stepped on the scale which read 283ibs. The plan is to step on stage 260lbs ripped and full.

This board has more advanced power lifters and bodybuilders than meso has....% wise. Meso for sure, overall, has more members. Eric was certainly addressing those who are on the journey. And, to be fair, Eric did give his thread the title "The "POSITIVE" side of Insulin....." That implies that there's a whole host of negatives associated with slin. Maybe he's gonna hit us with the other side next?
I'm glad you're here, Sempi!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

Very diplomatic of you Ben. Took the words out of my mouth and then some.


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 23, 2021)

Each side has its good points. It was sort of refreshing to see someone give positive points to slin usage however newbs may not see the dangers. 
I can accidentally take too much AAS and no effects, however do that with slin and you may be fighting for your life. 
I would also like to see the backup data that taking insulin causes you to be diabetic. 
I take slin but I hate taking it because timing is of essence. I am not normally timely in eating. Try taking slin that has two peaks before and after training. You need to make sure that the second peak prior to working out does not align with the first peak of post workout. 
Even a person with experience should be careful not to become complacent. Been there, done that. 
It requires respect


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> Each side has its good points. It was sort of refreshing to see someone give positive points to slin usage however newbs may not see the dangers.
> I can accidentally take too much AAS and no effects, however do that with slin and you may be fighting for your life.
> I would also like to see the backup data that taking insulin causes you to be diabetic.
> I take slin but I hate taking it because timing is of essence. I am not normally timely in eating. Try taking slin that has two peaks before and after training. You need to make sure that the second peak prior to working out does not align with the first peak of post workout.
> ...


Yes it does require respect and like you itnforces me to be on top of my shit when normally I'm almost too relaxed if you know what I mean.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 23, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> How are you, Samp3i? How are things across the Pond? You probably already know but the member that you quoted is a "special" member. He is a guy who made his bones some time ago and is backed by the owner of ugbb, mugzy. He is here because of what he brings to the board.
> You and I spent a lot of time at meso which really is always going to be filled with Noobs. Brand new guys who are registering on their very first board.
> 
> I remember the first board I registered on was Anabolex back in 1998 or thereabouts. Seems like it was just last week. Bullshit! Who am I kidding? I've been through the wringer and I'm fortunate to be alive and kicking as well as damn lucky to be enjoying my 2 young granddaughters. I believe I'm in reasonably good health. While I don't compete in organized bb'ing, I nevertheless choose to incorporate insulin into my steady diet of AAS, Serostim, and thyroid.
> ...


I completely understand your point and I'm not one that is for censoring insulin protocols or anything related to it. Knowledge is power BUT this is not a private section of the forum neither is stated anywhere that this post is referred to only competitors or ppl that wish to be a pro.

It's on a open forum available to anyone to read. What I was pointing it out is that we should always include the two faces of the coin when we talk about any drugs.

For example lately a friend of mine started asking me about AAS and how he wanted to use it etc.
I love AAS and even if I think sometime that using it is kinda dumb I would suggest its use to a person that has a mindset that work well with it... I did the opposite with my friend tho.. because even so he likes to train, he will never approach AAS in the correct way, and so he will waste his time and probably wreck his body in different ways. I didn't scare him tho, I just explained to him the dedication you need... Bloodwork to keep your health in check, possible side effect, PCT or TRT etc. In the end he looked me and said: it's not for me, but thanks for spending the time in showing me why it is not.

Insulin is a tool to build muscle and change physique. 
Do we really want to push it as a way to get to the next level? Do you really like were BB has gone in the last 20 years? 
I don't and insulin and HGH abuse is one of the reason. 

BUT as I said before I'm not for censoring so sure let's talk about it but let's include everything related to it if it's displayed in a place where any jdiot can read it and then use it, let's make it clear pros and cons of it and that an amateur BB can achieve a pretty impressive physique without even using any HGH and especially slin. 

Is a person free to use it? Of course one is free to do anything he wants... Is it recommended.. well I don't think so. We should promote a healtier approach to this sport for amateurs but this is just my opinion of course, nothing written in stone.

Glad to see you here Ben


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 20, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I completely understand your point and I'm not one that is for censoring insulin protocols or anything related to it. Knowledge is power BUT this is not a private section of the forum neither is stated anywhere that this post is referred to only competitors or ppl that wish to be a pro.
> 
> It's on a open forum available to anyone to read. What I was pointing it out is that we should always include the two faces of the coin when we talk about any drugs.
> 
> ...


You are very wrong my friend. Insulin and bodybuilding go hand in hand, unless you do not mind totally destroying your pancreas. The amount of food we eat is not normal dude, by any means. We eat MORE than Your average prediabetic land whale, do you really think we are immune to the same issues fat people are prone to? Type 2 diabetes is no exception.

Anyway I have used insulin off and on (I am anything but consistent with bodybuilding) and it works very well and I consider it completely safe. You cannot even accidently die using it, you really have to put in major effort. Insulin will not make you insulin resistant, period. 

If you choose to follow the teachings of the scared jgnorant and easily forgotten more power to you but please have the decency to not repeat the garbage you choose to believe to the rest of the world.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 20, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> You are very wrong my friend. Insulin and bodybuilding go hand in hand, unless you do not mind totally destroying your pancreas. The amount of food we eat is not normal dude, by any means. We eat MORE than Your average prediabetic land whale, do you really think we are immune to the same issues fat people are prone to? Type 2 diabetes is no exception.
> 
> Anyway I have used insulin off and on (I am anything but consistent with bodybuilding) and it works very well and I consider it completely safe. You cannot even accidently die using it, you really have to put in major effort. Insulin will not make you insulin resistant, period.
> 
> If you choose to follow the teachings of the scared jgnorant and easily forgotten more power to you but please have the decency to not repeat the garbage you choose to believe to the rest of the world.


Yeah insulin will not make you a diabetic. Ok sure, all those BB that are diabetic now after abusing insulin for a while must all be unlucky probably.

Completely safe 🤣🤣 nevermind it's clear you are fucking crazy if you can state that insulin is completely safe when you can fucking die from it, no wait not possible is completely safe.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 20, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah insulin will not make you a diabetic. Ok sure, all those BB that are diabetic now after abusing insulin for a while must all be unlucky probably.
> 
> Completely safe 🤣🤣 nevermind it's clear you are fucking crazy if you can state that insulin is completely safe when you can fucking die from it, no wait not possible is completely safe.


I don't know any bodybuilders who became diabetic after using or abusing insulin, do you? 

My best friend actually attempted suicide one Christmas night slamming a whole bottle of humulin R and guess what, he is alive today.

You need to do actual research on this shit dude you keep repeating what you believe and none of it is actually true.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 20, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Enjoy becoming diabetic and not even making money out of it.
> 
> Very insightful post... Not.
> Where are the risk associated to it? Hypoglycemia is just the simplest most dangerous but easily taken care off... All those other? Just benefit: get swole pro muscle mass! Yeah baby! Light weight baby!
> ...





Samp3i said:


> Yeah insulin will not make you a diabetic. Ok sure, all those BB that are diabetic now after abusing insulin for a while must all be unlucky probably.
> 
> Completely safe 🤣🤣 nevermind it's clear you are fucking crazy if you can state that insulin is completely safe when you can fucking die from it, no wait not possible is completely safe.




You couldnt be more wrong brother

@Eric Smith knows his stuff and has written an excellent post.

You dont become diabetic by using Slin, that's totally false.

Insulin is GOOD for you at a particular level.
If you can dial in properly and balanxe...it takes a lot of stress off of your body.
Instead, it deals with all that excess sugar from pushing the food at a ridiculous unhealthy rate and puts it to use.

The GH, typically used with insulin is a different story, ya know...pushing 12iu type thing, is going to cause some insulin sensitivity issues.

But insulin itself, simple and easy... with proper BG monitoring


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 20, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I don't know any bodybuilders who became diabetic after using or abusing insulin, do you?
> 
> My best friend actually attempted suicide one Christmas night slamming a whole bottle of humulin R and guess what, he is alive today.
> 
> You need to do actual research on this shit dude you keep repeating what you believe and none of it is actually true.



Slin is definitly viewed in a bad light,
As with anything, if it's used responsibly... it's an excellent and safe tool


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 20, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> You are very wrong my friend. Insulin and bodybuilding go hand in hand, unless you do not mind totally destroying your pancreas. The amount of food we eat is not normal dude, by any means. We eat MORE than Your average prediabetic land whale, do you really think we are immune to the same issues fat people are prone to? Type 2 diabetes is no exception.
> 
> Anyway I have used insulin off and on (I am anything but consistent with bodybuilding) and it works very well and I consider it completely safe. You cannot even accidently die using it, you really have to put in major effort. Insulin will not make you insulin resistant, period.
> 
> If you choose to follow the teachings of the scared jgnorant and easily forgotten more power to you but please have the decency to not repeat the garbage you choose to believe to the rest of the world.



Well said. I totally hate all of the fear mongering out there for the use of slin. 
The only thing with me that I dislike is the timing and discipline for eating and what you eat. 
You are not going to die from using it unless that is your intention. 
With that being said, you do need to be educated before you use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Mar 20, 2022)

I completely missed this thread. Glad to see everyone tackled the misinformation around slin.

As others have said, slin can be good for you in a bulk, as it takes a ton of stress off the pancreas and removes a lot of excess glucose in blood serum. Maintaining high levels of blood sugar can lead to type 2 diabetes and even nerve damage.

If someone is eating a ridiculous amount of carbs for a bulk, then I think leveraging insulin as an ancilliary is  beneficial.

Just practice sensibility, keep glucose or something very sugary on hands at all times (just in case), use a blood glucose monitor, and slowly titrate your dose up to dial yourself. The goal should be to determine how many iu of slin you require per 10g of carbs, without crashing your blood glucose.


----------

